# vr6 turbo specs?



## redvento (Feb 1, 2001)

I am in need if some specs for a turbo for my vr6. I hear that people prefer a t3-t4 for low end power and up to 300whp, and a T-04 e-b for a higer whp #. I would like to know what kind of ar% numbers you guys are running on you setups. Are there any special impeller wheels to get? I just want 300 wheel hp and good spool up from 2500-3000 rpms I am thinking a t3/t04e, but i would appreciate any help.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo specs? (redvento)*

I have a T4E on my VR. I made 277hp at 9lbs boost. It's pretty decent, at 11lbs it should be up over 300 at the wheels.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo specs? (VRT)*

Check out or contact Matrix engineering. http://www.matrixengineering.cc they do REALLY good work putting together vr6Turbo's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvento (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo specs? (germanrox)*

I guess i need the specs of the turbo. I had a .60 ar for the intake side and a .63 ar for the exhaust side of my turbo for my 2.0 8v. I am looking to get some numbers like this for a larger turbo for my vr6. Thanks


----------



## 88JETTEXTREME (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: vr6 turbo specs? (redvento)*

I'm running 358whp with a t3/t4 setup it's an EIP stage 2 kit. Plus some extra goodies here and there but you can bolt that on if need be. I'm not sure of the ar% but it spools at about 3500 to 4000 rpm and reaches full power near 5500. The lower your turbo spooles the less top end your going to have. Lag sucks but the top end ride is fun as hell. Dave


----------



## redvento (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo specs? (88JETTEXTREME)*

Thanks for the responses guys. I know i need to use a t3/t04e hybrid or a t04e/b turbo. I am just looking for the specs on the turbo. I have heard of 60/1 before but i would like to know what ar (area to radius) numbers are for exhaust and intake.


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: vr6 turbo specs? (redvento)*

heya...gettin rid of the infamous TeamPSI setup eh. hope you had more fun with it than I did...LOL.
As for the VR6 specs. I personally would choose the 60-1 with either a .58 or .63 AR exhaust housing. Both will spool up really nicely, and pull nicely to redline. The .58 a couple a hundred RPM sooner.


----------



## redvento (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo specs? (oneflygti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]heya...gettin rid of the infamous TeamPSI setup eh. hope you had more fun with it than I did...LOL.
As for the VR6 specs. I personally would choose the 60-1 with either a .58 or .63 AR exhaust housing. Both will spool up really nicely, and pull nicely to redline. The .58 a couple a hundred RPM sooner.
[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I upgraded to a much nicer car. see signature. I had fun with the kit i just wanted more, and knew the vr6 was the way to go. (10 psi on a 2.0 is about 200 whp, 10 psi on a 2.8 is about 290 whp) I am sure you guys know what i mean. Still have the team psi kit as well as the jetta but it is being stripped down and being put back to a stock car( yuck ). Sitting in my garage on jack stands waiting for a new oil pan. Gotta pay for the newer one now so the old one has to go. Thanks again. 


[Modified by redvento, 4:32 PM 12-11-2001]


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo specs? (redvento)*

My turbo is a T04E with a .57 ar I think. The spool is at 2800 full is at 33-3400. Alittle alg but that due to the pipes not the turbo.
The tec guy at the dyno said the turbo was perfect for the car. It 's power was at the range of the VR's power (I hope that makes sense to you)


----------

